# المنظفات الكيميائية



## دانا فلسطين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا بدي اعمل مشروع صغير 10 صفحات فقط عن المنظفات الكيماوية
رح اكتب عن مصنع موجود ببلدي وانتهيت منو
وهلا بحاجة لبعض المعلومات عن المنظفات بشكل عام
يا ريت تعطوني روابط مواضيع بخصوص هاي الصناعة


----------



## محسن النقيب (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*منقول من مشاركة Maha_Farah*

المنظفات الصناعيه :
ماده اساسيه حامض سلفونيك
ماده مساعده 
STTP (sodium tri poly phosphate )
يقلل عسر الماء
CMC ( carboxy methyl cellulose )
ماده جيلاتينيه لابعاد الاوساخ عن الانسجه 
Optical brightner
ماده مبيضه لتبييض الملابس
ماده مالئه
Na sulphur
لتكبير حجم الحبيبات


الصابون السائلActive matter+ dye + perfume+ additives
و اقوم بمعادله حامض السلفونيك بالصودا الكاويه ليصل ال 
PH to (6-8)
Additives 
محسنات لليد و للرغوه
Tri ethanol amine
Amidatt
Sodium lurrile sulphate
Sodium chloride + formallene
الصابون القطع .......................................
المصبنه
شحم نباتى و حيوانى + عامل حفاز( (Temp + NaCl
This gives me soap + glycerin
طريقه العمل :
فصل الجلسرين ثم تسويه ثم اسستحلاب ( جعله سائل ) ثم المعمل للمواصفة القياسية 
ثم تجفيف ثم الى خزان لتجميع الصابون المجفف ثم الى الميزان ثم الى خلاط ( ليخلط مع اللون و الرائحه ) ثم الدرفله ( اى ازاله القشور ) ثم الى سخانات ( حتى تلمع السطح ) ثم وضع ختم باسم الصابونه....... 


بالنسبه للصابون السائل : للمواصفة القياسية..................................
اختبار اللون و الرائحه ( بالنظر اى حاول توصله لدرجه كويسه )

PH 
لازم يوصل الى (من 6 الى 8)

Active matter 
على الاقل 10 
(لاختبار الماده الفعاله "السلفونيك" تاخذ 3 جم من العينه و تذيبها فى لتر ماء ثم تسحب 10 ملل و تضعهم فوق 15 ملل كلوروفورم + 25 ملل ميثيل بلو...... الاول ال كلوروفورم ثم ال ميثيل بلو
( Sample + chloroform + methyl blue )
و تعاير باستخدام الCTAP من السحاحه و بالرج حتى يصبح اللون الازرق متجانس 

و تضرب القيمه الناتجه من السحاحه × ال normality of CTAP و تقسم على الوزن اللى انت خدته ( 3جم )
و الناتج لازم يكون على الاقل 10 و الى 15

Colud TEST 
والاختبار ده عشان اعرف هل سيتجمد الصابون السائل مع انخفاض درجه الحراره و لا لأ ؟
باخد من العينه و اضعها فى أنبوب صغيره و اقوم بقياس درجه حرارتها و هى المفروض درجه حراره الجو...... ثم اقوم بوضع الانبوبه من تحت فى ثلج و الاحظ هل يحدث تغبش للسائل مع انخفاض درجه الحراره و مفروض يطلع ال من 8 او اقل ....اى لا يظهر التغبش ده الا عند درجه حراره منخفضه لا يمكن ان يصل اليها الجو 
Viscosity 
و تقاس بجهاز اللزوجه و لابد الا تقل عن 400 cp 


ازاله بقع الغسيل ..................................................ماده اساسيه حامض سلفونيك
ماده مساعده 
STTP (sodium tri poly phosphate )
يقلل عسر الماء
CMC ( carboxy methyl cellulose )
ماده جيلاتينيه لابعاد الاوساخ عن الانسجه و يجعلها معلقه 
Optical brightner
ماده مبيضه لتبييض الملابس
ماده مالئه
Na sulphur
لتكبير حجم الحبيبات و هى رخيصه 

مسحايق الغسيل نوعان العادى و الاوتوماتيك :


مسحوق الغسيل العادى: high foam
Active matter 8%
STTP 8%
Sulphur carbonates 10 %
Moisture 6 %
Na sulphate 100%






المسحوق الأوتوماتك low foam 
Active matter 6 %
Nonionic 4 %
Soap مبشور 4%
Antifoam 1%
Enzymes 0.5 %
Na parborates 13 %


1- ان الصابون في الجو البارد يصبح لونه ( مجير) يبهت او يغير لونه
2- اريد ان اصنع ملمع للزجاج
3- منظف للسيارات 
وكثير من هذا القبيل
حيث ان طريقة التصنيع للصابون السائل الخاص بغسيل الصحون كالتالي
1- العبوه التي اصنع بها تسع 120 كيلوجرام
2- اضع من 12 - 13 كيلو سلفونيك
3-يتم معادلة هذا السلفونيك بكمية صودا كاويه الى PH = 7 
4- يترك فتره ليبرد التفاعل
5- ثم اضع عليه 200 جم كلوريد صوديوم
6- اضع لون ورائحه


----------



## دانا فلسطين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي
بدي كمان موقع عن تاريخ الصناعة هاي بالعالم
ولو فيه روابط لمواقع


----------



## محسن النقيب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الاخت رنا
الكتاب التالي هو عن المنظفات السائلة Liquid Detergents وهو مؤلف من 712 صفحة
[URL]http://rapidshare.com/files/24071421/LiDeSE.rar.html[/URL]
أما الكتاب التالي هو Detergents Handbook يتحدث عن المنظفات بشكل عام وهو على 4 أجزاء لكن للأسف جربت روابط الأجزاء الثلاثة الأولى لكنها لا تعمل والجزء الوحيد الذي وجدته هو الجزء الرابع والذي تجده على الرابط التالي:

[URL]http://rapidshare.com/files/20100126/detergentsD.rar[/URL]

منقول من منتدى آخر 
للامانة


----------



## محسن النقيب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبه للصابون السائل : للمواصفة القياسية
اختبار اللون و الرائحه بالنظر اى حاول توصله لدرجه كويسه 

PH 
لازم يوصل الى من 6 الى 8

Active matter 
على الاقل 10 
لاختبار الماده الفعاله "السلفونيك" تاخذ 3 جم من العينه و تذيبها فى لتر ماء ثم تسحب 10 ملل و تضعهم فوق 15 ملل كلوروفورم + 25 ملل ميثيل بلو...... الاول ال كلوروفورم ثم ال ميثيل بلو
( Sample + chloroform + methyl blue )
و تعاير باستخدام ال CTAP من السحاحه و بالرج حتى يصبح اللون الازرق متجانس 

و تضرب القيمه الناتجه من السحاحه × ال normality of CTAP و تقسم على الوزن اللى انت خدته 3جم
و الناتج لازم يكون على الاقل 10 و الى 15

Colud TEST 
والاختبار ده عشان اعرف هل سيتجمد الصابون السائل مع انخفاض درجه الحراره و لا لأ ؟
باخد من العينه و اضعها فى أنبوب صغيره و اقوم بقياس درجه حرارتها و هى المفروض درجه حراره الجو...... ثم اقوم بوضع الانبوبه من تحت فى ثلج و الاحظ هل يحدث تغبش للسائل مع انخفاض درجه الحراره و مفروض يطلع ال من 8 او اقل ....اى لا يظهر التغبش ده الا عند درجه حراره منخفضه لا يمكن ان يصل اليها الجو 
Viscosity 
و تقاس بجهاز اللزوجه و لابد الا تقل عن 400 cp 


ازاله بقع الغسيل 

[COLOR]ماده اساسيه حامض سلفونيك
ماده مساعده 
STTP (sodium tri poly phosphate )
يقلل عسر الماء
CMC ( carboxy methyl cellulose )
ماده جيلاتينيه لابعاد الاوساخ عن الانسجه و يجعلها معلقه 
Optical brightner
ماده مبيضه لتبييض الملابس
ماده مالئه
Na sulphur
لتكبير حجم الحبيبات و هى رخيصه 

مسحايق الغسيل نوعان العادى و الاوتوماتيك :


مسحوق الغسيل العادى: high foam
Active matter 8%
STTP 8%
Sulphur carbonates 10 %
Moisture 6 %
Na sulphate 100%

المسحوق الأوتوماتك low foam 
Active matter 6 %
Nonionic 4 %
Soap مبشور 4%
Antifoam 1%
Enzymes 0.5 %
Na parborates 13 %
الصابون السائل
بحتاج tank يسع للطن + pump لدفع ال Sulphonic acid خلال انبوب صغير 
لتحضير 1 طن منه


1-Sulphonic acid : 100 kg\ton

2-NaoH : 10 kg /ton
لتعادل الحامض
3-Na lurrile (conc70%):25 kg/ton يوضع على البارد
للحصول على اللزوجه

4-Tri ethanol amine 2 kg/ton
قلوى يضبط ال PH و يعطى لمعه و يساعد على التفاعل
5-Amidette p112 : 10 kg /ton يوضع على البارد
للحصول على لزوجه
6-Formalin : 2 kg /ton يوضع على البارد
ماده حافظه
7-Nacl : 2 kg/ton
للزوجه و لكن زيادته تسبب حدوث cloud
8-Color : 3o gm /ton يوضع على البارد
9-Perfume : 2 kg/ton يوضع على البارد
10-And the rest is water ……………..



نضع 1/3 كميه ال water مع NaoH ثم نخلطهم 
نضع 100 kg sulphonic acid continuously عن طريق pump يخرج منه أتبوبه رفيعة .....ثم نقيس ال PH 
نضع tri ethanol amine ثم ماء لتبريد الصابون حيث ان درجه حرارة المخلوط ترتفع نتيجة التفاعلات
نضع Na lurrile و بقيه الماء ثم amidette ثم لون و رائحة و الفورمالين


----------



## محسن النقيب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما هو الصابون؟*

ويعرف الصابون بأنه منتج يستخدم مع الماء وذلك لتقليل التوتر السطحى ومن ثم يقوم بطرد الاجزاء غير المرغوب فيها الموجودة على البشرة وبصفة خاصة الدهون وذلك من خلال خاصية كيمائية تعرف بالرغوة. 
تتطلب عملية تصنيع الصابون فهم كامل للكيمياء ،قديما كانت هذه العملية تتطلب وقت طويل لاعدادها ومراحل عديدة اثناء التنفيذ،وكمبدا عام نستطيع ان نقوم بتصنيع الصابون اذا ادركنا ان تصنيعه يتم بناء على تفاعل كيميائى فى ابسط صوره بين الحمض والقاعدة والتى تسبب ما يعرف بعملية التصبن. 
ويأتى الشق الحامضى فى الصابون من مصادر كثيرة اهمها الدهون ،وبالنسبة للشق القاعدى فهو يعتبر من المكونات التى يصعب الحصول عليها نظرا لانها تحتاج الى عمليات كيمائية صعبة حتى تظهر فى شكلها النهائى فهذا الشق عادة ينتج من حرق مركبات عضوية

*ملخص فى هذه الجدول لشرح مبسط لكيفية تصنيع الصابون والمكونات الاساسية فى التصنيع *




شرح مبسط لكيفية تصنيع الصابون




إن الزيوت والدهون المستخدمة عبارة عن مركبات للجليسرين وحمض دهني مثل الحامض النخيلي أو الحامض الإستياري. وعندما تعالج هذه المركبات بسائل قلوي مذاب مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في عملية يطلق عليها التصبين، فإنها تتحلل مكونة الجليسرين وملح صوديوم الحمض الدهني. على سبيل المثال، فإن حمض البلمتين الذي يعتبر الملح العضوي للجليسرين والحمض النخيلي ينتج بلميتات الصوديوم والجليسرين عند التصبين. ويتم الحصول على الأحماض الدهنية اللازمة لصناعة الصابون من الشحوم والدهون وزيت السمك والزيوت النباتية مثل زيت جوز الهند وزيت الزيتون وزيت النخيل وزيت فول الصويا وزيت الذرة. 
أما الصابون الصلب فيصنع من الزيوت والدهون التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأحماض المشبعة التي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم. أما الصابون اللين فهو عبارة عن صابون شبه سائل يصنع من زيت بذر الكتان وزيت بذر القطن وزيت السمك والتي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم. وبالنسبة للشحوم التي تستخدم في صناعة الصابون فتتدرج من أرخص الأنواع التي يحصل عليها من القمامة وتستخدم في صناعة الأنواع الرخيصة من الصابون وأفضل الأنواع المأكولة من الشحوم والتي تستخدم في صناعة صابون التواليت الفاخر. وتنتج الشحوم وحدها صابونا صل با جدا بحيث أنه غير قابل للذوبان ليعطي رغوة كافية ومن ثم فإنه يخلط عادة بزيت جوز الهند. 
أما زيت جوز الهند وحده فينتج صابونا صلبا غير قابل للذوبان بحيث أنه لا يستخدم في المياه العذبة، إلا أنه يرغي في المياه المالحة وبالتالي يستخدم كصابون بحري. ويحتوي الصابون الشفاف عادة على زيت خروع وزيت جوز هند عالي الجودة وشحوم. أما صابون التواليت الفاخر فيصنع من زيت زيتون عالي الجودة ويعرف باسم الصابون القشتالي. وبالنسبة لصابون الحلاقة، فهو صابون لين يحتوي على بوتاسيوم وصوديوم وكذا الحمض الإستياري الذي يعطي رغوة دائمة. أما كريم الحلاقة فهو عبارة عن معجون يحتوي على خليط من صابون الحلاقة وزيت جوز الهند.


----------



## دانا فلسطين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

انا خلصت المشروع وسلمتو بس لسا ما عملنا مناقشة
شكرا لكل الي ساعدوني وان شاء الله عن قريب بعرض المشروع عليكم
هو كتير بسيط لانو احنا لسا سنة تانية كانت مجرد تجربة 
وان شاء الله بتنجح


----------



## ahmedgaberr (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي محسن النقيب على هذا الأبداع وربنا لايحرمنا من أبداعاتك المميزة والتي تضفي الحماس وروح المشاركة للجميع ...


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

يوجد لدينا حامض سلفونيك تركيز (بيور - عادي) فاتح - غامق
سعر الطن بيور :- 9000 جنيه مصري
سعر الطن عادي:- 8000 جنيه مصري
واذ يسعدنا ان نخدم سيادتكم 000
المتحدة لتصنيع السلفونيك 
مدير المبيعات :- محاسب / محمد حبيب
0020101740987


----------

